# Finally got the “final” piece of the setup.



## Javier Paredes (Nov 24, 2019)

I finally received today the "final" (don't we all say final?) piece of my setup, and EK43s by Titus Grinding. Frank did the usual drill on the grinder, replacing chamber and burrs for SSP (Silver Knight in this case), chamber and aligning everything right. I don't have any experience with the EK, and I know it's not going to be easy to nail my shots (and my general workflow) at first.

Sadly, I received it from FedEx just an hour before having to hit to road to the airport for a week trip overseas. It's enough to say that my excitement almost got me a lost flight.

Anyone with this setup, please feel free to drop a line to this ignorant guy, so when I come home I pass they my wife and kids directly to my grinder (half kidding).

best,

J


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Javier Paredes said:


> I finally received today the "final" (don't we all say final?) piece of my setup, and EK43s by Titus Grinding. Frank did the usual drill on the grinder, replacing chamber and burrs for SSP (Silver Knight in this case), chamber and aligning everything right. I don't have any experience with the EK, and I know it's not going to be easy to nail my shots (and my general workflow) at first.
> 
> Sadly, I received it from FedEx just an hour before having to hit to road to the airport for a week trip overseas. It's enough to say that my excitement almost got me a lost flight.
> Anyone with this setup, please feel free to drop a line to this ignorant guy, so when I come home I pass they my wife and kids directly to my grinder (half kidding).
> ...


Looks awesome in all black and a very decent setup. Enjoy. When you get home ofcourse.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

